# Future Sailor?



## Azza (Mar 7, 2014)

Hello,
I joined this site as I wish to learn to sail and then potter around this small planet utilizing the abundant water supply.
I live in Northerly Palm Beach county near to the Loxahatchee river and to begin with am thinking of taking a one week live-aboard sailing course in order to get to know the ropes and hopefully become certified. I have a hankering for getting a small sailing craft, Wayfarer type, so that I can really get to know the feel of sailing close to the water and be able to easily navigate the ICW and possibly over to the Bahamas and beyond (Turks etc.)
Any comments, suggestions or recommendations?

Thank you.


----------



## DonScribner (Jan 9, 2011)

Seems like you have a good feel for a plan. Florida is a sand bar with shallow waters. This you know. You want to sail. This you also know. You're really going to love it. This you DON'T know. So, buy a trailer sailor in the 23 foot range. You can pick them up pretty cheaply. They usually have a shallow draft so thin water isn't an issue. They are pretty cheap to maintain and not to bad to move. So, you need to pick one out. Get a copy of Brian Gilbert's "The Complete Trailer Sailor". It has lots of info on the subject. BUt . . . he includes tons of photos, info, specs and more on about 50 boats in your range. It can really help you pick out what you like, hate and never knew you always wanted. 
So, you take the class (great idea but not required), you splash you new honey and you hank on your jib. You either hate it or love it. You'll find out. If you have any sense at all, you'll run screaming from the dock, clutching your wallet. But alas, you will probably end up like the rest of us. You love sailing and are willing to mortgage your soul for it. A few fleeting years later, you bid your little girl goodbye and shack up with her well-rounded big sister. Nobody will talk.But keep in mind that she is a sophisticated uptown girl with a penchant for shiny things . . . expensive shiny things. Why is Christie Brinkley running through my mind? (Ans: She wouldn't dare walk) 

At any rate, welcome to the asylum

Don


----------



## gedaggett (Oct 21, 2008)

Azza said:


> Hello,
> 
> Any comments, suggestions or recommendations?
> 
> Thank you.


Here is my advice. Get on boats! as early and often as you can sail do it. Find a boat to crew on for recreational races, offer to help with deliveries, offer to help people sand the bottom of their boat in exchange for lessons on the water. Just get around boats as much as you can. The more time you get on and around the water the faster your learning curve will be.
The added bonus of this is that you will get to sail many different types of boats and talk to the owners about their characteristics. You will have first hand knowledge about weather helm on different types of boats and how it feels to turn a fin keel boat as opposed to a full keeled old shoe. Find people to sail with!

If you are ever up in Chicago send me a PM and I will get you out on the water (So long as it is not ice and the boats are actually in the water)

All the best,

Gary


----------



## Samuelmonosov (Mar 7, 2014)

Look for a school with an ASA accreditation. That licensing is good and recognized around the world


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

